# Filtrage des adresses MAC sur AirPort Express



## n0zkl3r (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais voulu savoir comment contrôle-t-on l'accès des adresses MAC sur une AirPort Express (firmware à jour en 7.4.2) ?

J'aimerai ajouter les ordinateurs/périphériques autorisés un à un (ça j'ai trouvé comment les ajouter) et refuser l'accès à TOUS les autres ne figurant pas dans la liste (je ne trouve pas l'option pour refuser l'accès à ceux qui ne se trouvent PAS dans la liste).

Est-ce possible ? Car je ne comprends pas très bien le fonctionnement comparé à une interface web de mon ancien routeur Wi-Fi.

Merci  !


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Chez moi : utilitaire airport -> configuration manuelle -> contrôle d'accès

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## n0zkl3r (4 Décembre 2010)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chez moi : utilitaire airport -> configuration manuelle -> contrôle d'accès
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai trouvé, mais je n'ai pas d'options qui me dit que celles ne figurant pas dans la liste sont bloquées.

J'ai une règle "par défaut" qui est créée et que je ne peux pas supprimer, est-ce celle là qu'il faut que je règle sur "pas d'accès" pour refuser toutes les adresses MAC qui ne sont pas présentes dans la lsite ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici une copie de ce que je vois dans le haut de la fenêtre.
En bas il ya un bouton "+" qui me permet de rajouter des adresses MAC autorisées ; celles qui ne sont pas dans la liste sont bien interdites.


Voir la pièce jointe 43532


----------



## n0zkl3r (4 Décembre 2010)

Moi voici ce que je vois :

Je rappelle que je suis sur une AirPort Express 802.11n de 2010, utilitaire AirPort 5.5.1 (le dernier en date) et firmware de la borne en 7.4.2 (le dernier en date).







Comment cela se fait-il ?

Quelle version as-tu toi ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Décembre 2010)

Ma borne airport est plus ancienne.
Même version d'utilitaire airport.
La notion d' "accès programmé" semble remplacer le choix "local" que j'ai (j'ai également le choix avec "non activé" et "RADIUS".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

L'aide de utilitaire airport :

"Pour configurer le contrôle d&#8217;accès :

Sélectionnez Local (proposé sur certains modèles de la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort), Accès programmé ou RADIUS dans le menu local « Contrôle d&#8217;accès d&#8217;adresses MAC », selon le périphérique sans fil que vous configurez.

Si vous avez choisi Local, cliquez sur le bouton Ajouter (+) et tapez l&#8217;identifiant AirPort ou l&#8217;adresse MAC sans fil du client auquel vous voulez accorder l&#8217;accès au réseau, ou cliquez sur Cet ordinateur pour ajouter l&#8217;identifiant AirPort de l&#8217;ordinateur que vous utilisez. Utilisez le champ Description pour saisir le nom de l&#8217;ordinateur dans la liste.

Si vous avez choisi Accès programmé, cliquez sur le bouton Ajouter (+) et tapez l&#8217;adresse MAC et la description ou le nom des ordinateurs auxquels vous voulez donner l&#8217;accès au réseau. Vous pouvez aussi cliquer sur Cet ordinateur pour ajouter l&#8217;adresse MAC et le nom de l&#8217;ordinateur que vous utilisez pour configurer la borne d&#8217;accès. Choisissez une valeur dans les menus locaux. Choisissez un jour de la semaine ou Tous les jours dans le menu local des jours, puis choisissez soit « toute la journée » soit « entre » dans le menu local annexe. Si vous avez choisi « entre », vous pouvez modifier les heures du jour en double-cliquant dans les champs des heures."


----------



## n0zkl3r (4 Décembre 2010)

Merci, mais avec cette nouvelle version (je suppose), j'ai une règle "par défaut : illimité", impossible à supprimer.

Apparemment, cette règle non supprimable permet de définir ce que doit faire la borne pour les adresses MAC non répertoriées, j'ai donc mis à cette règle "pas d'accès".

Je pense que c'est bon, elle autorisera donc mes périphériques wifi présents dans la liste et ne donnera pas d'accès à ceux n'y figurant pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Je pense que c'est bon, elle autorisera donc mes périphériques wifi présents dans la liste et ne donnera pas d'accès à ceux n'y figurant pas ?


Tu peux faire le test très facilement si tu as un doute :

Pour 1 de tes périphériques, n'entre pas son adresse MAC. Essaie de connecter à la borne.
Puis entre son adresse MAC. Essaie de nouveau de te connecter à ta borne.
Si tout va bien, en 1 tu ne devrais pas pouvoir te connecter avec ce périphérique, alors qu'en 2 tu devrais pouvoir te connecter.


----------

